# Pathology coding CPT codes 88112



## debora bush (Mar 14, 2012)

Per CCI Edits you can only code to the highest level once from 88104, 88106, 88108, 88112, and 88173 if done on the same DOS for same site.  Per Path/Lab Coding Alert from June of 2009 states:  "The AMA and the College of American pathologists recognize different cytopathology preparations (such as direct and concentrated smears) from a single specimen as distinct services.  If your payer adheres to this interpretation, you should report the different levels.  Is this still correct?  Do you code one way for Medicare and differently for other payers?


----------



## roadsky40 (Mar 21, 2012)

You can only report 88108 & 88112 with 88173 together for same specimen as long as different site. Otherwise if it is done for FNA preparation, irregardless of the number of slides, then report only 88173. On the other hand 88104 and 06 usually does not go with FNA since it is brushing and washing technique so most likely you can report them together with 59 modifier on 88173. Hope this helps.

-Rod Bangilan, CPC, CPC-H


----------

